# Nissan MotorSports Short Shift



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS
46% reduction in throw in all gears

B&M Short Shift
35% reduction in throw in all gears

TWM Short Shift
33% reduction in throw in all gears

who's gonna shift faster? 

If Nissan offered you guys a better product than the aftermarket competition for your Nissan, would you buy it?

Nissan MotorSports
P.O. Box 191
Gardena, CA 90248

(310) 771-5043

Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS

Short Shifter for 2002+ Sentra including 2002 SE-R and SpecV


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i think thats the mossy isnt it?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

That's what I told him on B15sentra.net yesterday.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

shameless plug much?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I wouldn't buy it, but I'd let someone put it on my car for free if it needed to be tested!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've got the TWM, but I had the mossy. It was definitely short, but I think the TWM feels more natural, and the way it should have come from the factory.

The Mossy is much more agressive.


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

*i think thats the mossy isnt it?*

Mossy bought their inventory from Nissan.


----------



## ReDSpecV616 (Oct 15, 2003)

when does it come out and for how much


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

I would definitely buy the Short shifter as long as the price stayed competitive.

Ilya




companyman said:


> Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS
> 46% reduction in throw in all gears
> 
> B&M Short Shift
> ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ReDSpecV616 said:


> when does it come out and for how much


All 3 of them are out. Go to www.Ptuning.com for the TWM and B&M shifters.

Go to www.mossyperformance.com for the Mossy unit.


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

Ruben said:


> All 3 of them are out. Go to www.Ptuning.com for the TWM and B&M shifters.
> 
> Go to www.mossyperformance.com for the Mossy unit.


Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS (what you guys call mossy) is in stock at both:

Nissan MotorSports
P.O. Box 191
Gardena, CA 90248

(310) 771-5043
(310) 538-2610

or from Mossy

www.mossyperformance.com


----------

